# N. Wildwood Surf Fishing Tournamnet



## Eric G (Nov 15, 2000)

Sept. 13 at 6am, registration begins fo the Angelsea Anglers Surf Fishing Tournamnet. Individuals and team (max 6 anglers) categories. Cost is usally $8/person. Beach vehicles permits wavied for tournament members. For more info, call Gus Mason at 609-522-0191 or www.asaconline.org. Registration either at the Moose Lodge or Elks Lodge in N. Wildwood on Rt. 147/New Jersey Avenue.

Association of Surf Anglers Clubs (ASAC) event.


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

it's at the elks lodge.


----------

